# 1917



## kkwd (11 Nov 2019)

A new film releasing within the next 2 months. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8579674/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8579674/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Nov 2019)

I saw the trailer and it looks good.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Feb 2020)

Saw 1917, and was impressed by the technical prowess of the director in making the film appear to be a "single shot" (like "Russian ArK". However, I found the story to be somewhat lacking, and felt little connection to the characters. In many ways, it was like watching the greatest training movie ever.

Still enjoyed the experience.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Feb 2020)

I saw the film but wasn't wowed by it. Fast and furious is better.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2020)

The set design and attention to detail was incredible, in addition to the cinematography.

Character development was minimal, but understandable given the focus of the plot. Nothing was lost in terms of what was expected once the first few minutes played out—the viewer finds out what the purpose is going to be for the characters, and that’s it. The simplicity is underrated. 

It’s unusual to use the word beautiful to describe aspects of a “war” movie; but then again, this wasn’t necessarily a movie about war.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2020)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Saw 1917, and was impressed by the technical prowess of the director in making the film appear to be a "single shot" (like "Russian ArK".


Another WW1 (truly) single-shot movie about Canadians was "21 Brothers" -- that one felt more like a stage play unfolding on screen.


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Feb 2020)

The premise of the tale and how it all played out was perhaps less than 100% believable, but as a tale, it was told well, and the cinema was very good.

I would consider going back to see it in IMAX.  And I seldom view movies in theater, let alone going to see them twice.

NS


----------



## Journeyman (11 Feb 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I saw the film but wasn't wowed by it. Fast and furious is better.


Absolutely.  'Fast and Furious' is one of the best movies out there, within the category of "Military Literature and Film."   :nod:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Feb 2020)

Better than "Passchendaele".


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Better than "Passchendaele".



That's where my grandfather was wounded with the Canadian Expeditionary Force (CEF) in 1917.

''I died in hell - They called it Passchendaele''.

Siegfried Sassoon.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The premise of the tale and how it all played out was perhaps less than 100% believable, but as a tale, it was told well, and the cinema was very good...



Yes. For those unfamiliar, this article sheds light on inspiration for the film.

I neglected to mention scoring also. ‘Perfect complement to the scenes of building suspense (much like Dunkirk) and action sequences.



> Is 1917 a true story? First World War background and historical accuracy of the Oscar-nominated Sam Mendes film
> 
> The film takes place during Operation Alberich, a German military withdrawal to stronger positions in northern France...
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (11 Feb 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I seldom view movies in theater,



Neither do I, anymore.

I used to love going to our local theatre. It was in the village within walking distance from the house. It was one of those old "atmospheric" movie palaces that transported you to an exotic place, even before the picture started. It had an "open air" feeling. The ceiling was painted sky blue, Tiny light bulbs resembled stars. Images were projected to create a cloud-like effect. As if you were in a forest under a night sky. The interior walls were Spanish style, with ivory stucco and gold leaf. Uniformed ushers.

It closed in 1999 and was turned into a drug store. 

Haven't seen 1917 yet, but guess I'll get around to it.


----------

